# aqua-vu vpg sonar



## island guy (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone have any first hand experience with the aqua-vu vpg sonar? The price is nice and being I'm very color blind I like the idea of shades of gray vs the color bands of marcum or vexilar. Buying something that is a new product always worries me so I would like to hear from anyone who has used one.


----------

